# VFS Appointment



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Can you please share your experience regarding VFS with me?

I've seen many posts in this forum that the people can not make appointment on time at VFS website due to being fully booked.

At the moment, How far in advance must one book to get an appointment?


----------



## maplely (May 25, 2015)

I tried to book mine last week in Cape Town and the earliest I could get was at the end of the month. They seem to fill up fast.

I phoned VFS and they said if I was willing to spend, I could consider going the VFS Premium route. I'm not sure how quick that is now though.


----------



## DB05 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think it depends on the office & time of year. 

I first got an appointment for JHB in September and there was still space free within that month.
The next times I tried to book for JHB and there was nothing free from October until December then in Pretoria I tried to book in December and there was nothing free until March. (had to re-book many times due to VFS problems with paperwork & incorrect advise leading to appeal etc). 

I would suggest that you book as early as possible & also make sure you take at least 2 of everything you might need for your application (even if they don't list it as required on their website/over the phone!).


----------

